# 45 colt



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a smith&wesson 45 long colt and am wanting to take a deer with it. I am only goingto use it out to 30 yards and was wondering what load to use as it's not +P rated. I was looking at useing 225 gr Remington sec that's going 960 fps will that work? Or any other Factory ammo advice? I'm not set up to reload for it yet I will someday but for now factory only thanks


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, that will work.


----------

